# Readiness



## NamibShot

Hi all, sorry if this was discussed before (please point me in the right direction if there is a related post), how do I know I am ready for hunting? I mean, for slingshots some people say that for accuracy you should be able to shoot a marble (at the distance you can get to your prey) and for power the ammo used should be able to go through a soup can. Hope this is clear.


----------



## JTslinger

I’d say if you can reliably hit the (kill zone) area of the animal you plan to harvest reliably at varying distances, you should be okay. I’d also be sure to use darts designed for hunting, like broad-heads or something similar.


----------



## NaturalFork

With a decent dart I think blowguns are slightly more lethal than a slingshot. People have killed bears with them. However I'd say the accuracy requirements would be similar to a slingshot.


----------



## skygear

NaturalFork said:


> With a decent dart I think blowguns are slightly more lethal than a slingshot. People have killed bears with them. However I'd say the accuracy requirements would be similar to a slingshot.


I don't feel the same way as you. BOTH can and will penetrate the skin. BOTH requite proper shot placement. You can shoot Darts from BOTH.

BOTH are lethal hunting implements in the proper hands.


----------

